# World Eater Apocathery



## Kevko (Oct 9, 2008)

So I read a book a while back with a short story about the World Eater's Master Apocathery who goes around with his warband collecting gene seeds from loyal marines.

For the love of me I can't remember his name or the book's name!

I was thinking of making a special character for him! If anyone can give me his name or the book he was in it'd be much appreciated!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I assume this was pre-Heresy? Otherwise I'd just assume it was a certain Slaaneshi renegade in a convincing disguise...


----------



## Kevko (Oct 9, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> I assume this was pre-Heresy? Otherwise I'd just assume it was a certain Slaaneshi renegade in a convincing disguise...


no wasn't pre-heresy


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I THINK you're thinking of the story "Apothecary’s Honour" by Simon Jowett, which was in Inferno! #16, 2000... reprinted in Dark Imperium, Jan 2001.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

World Eater Apothecary? How does that guy heal people? I can see him performing a lobotomy on one of the Berzerkers, but he gets all excited by the blood and just crushes the Zerker's head with his bare fist.

On a more serious note, I think TheKingElessar has a point there.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Actually, this Apothecary WAS a World Eater, but not a frenzied bezerker like his battle-brothers; His interest lay in creating more marines for the Legion by stealing loyalist geneseed and experimenting with assorted cultists and daemonkin from the Eye, with VERY limited success. Why use Loyalist geneseed? Apparently he found that Traitor geneseed degrades from exposure to the Eye of Terror over the millenia...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

He failed so often because all the gene-seeds were screaming FOR DA EMPRAH!!!! all the time. Of course you screw up making Khorne Berzerkers with them.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Why would Khorne tolerate a healer?


----------



## kaled (Jun 24, 2008)

randian said:


> Why would Khorne tolerate a healer?


Healer? Fabrikus claims it had been some time since he sought to preserve life. Instead he is said to have been responsible for many perverse experiments, the fusion of flesh and armour, mutations, and the creation of Chaos dreadnoughts. Why would Khorne tolerate him? Because although he might not take as many skulls personally as some of his peers, his creations are responsible for much blood flowing in Khorne's name.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Of course WE have a apothacaries. How else will the Legion continue to produce Zerkers and Lobotomise other Marines. I mean just becuase Khorn does not care where the Bollod flows from, as long as it flows, doesn't mean Khorn wants everyone from his forces to just slit their throats and roll over to die. It means take as many Mofos with ya. WE are not all dumb Kill, Kill, KILL!!!! retards. Their a Legion that plans coordinate and strike. What sets them apart is when battle ensues they become all kill happy and psychotic. Thats were their reputation for sensless murder come from.


----------



## Kevko (Oct 9, 2008)

sorry to drag this post back from the dead, but I totally forgot I made this post! :grin:

but thanks to Deneris, that was the one


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

WE apothecary? Don't know that much about them, but for all I know he would take blood donations to a whole new level.


----------



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

Speaking of poor health care for space marines








Still waiting after having been seated


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice pic. Sadly, IHNFC what the WE Apoth would be named. Perhaps a google, yahoo, bing, or other search engine might find your answer...


----------



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

I found the guy you mean Apothecary Fabrikus, a legend among the apothicarian, before the heresy he was one of the finest apothecary's in all the legions, responsible for helping make chaos dreadnoughts and even helping make berserkers. He has multi jointed hands and each of them have scalpels and other devices on them. He used loyalist gene seed to make new chaos marines for the cause as its purer and there are fewer unwanted mutations. He was trying to create a new breed of cultist I think or simply making more marines.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Helsreach said:


> Speaking of poor health care for space marines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of goin to Portsmouth Naval Hospital ER


----------

